# Hope you all had a great christmas...



## Rad TT (May 17, 2006)

Guys and gals,
just hoped you all had a great christmas, and an even better new year.
Great things are going to happen this coming year, 
make sure your part of it, laters all :arrow: :arrow: :wink:


----------



## TeeTees (Mar 9, 2006)

Cheers buddy, I certainly did - oh my head !!..... :lol:

Same back at ya for the New Year. I hope it's yer best ever :wink:


----------



## O5prey (Oct 30, 2006)

All,

Hope you had a good one.

Really enjoying my new tunes, iPOD & AMP & SPEAKERS!!!!! YIPEEEEE. Next to sort out is ECU software ...


----------



## conlechi (May 6, 2006)

Thanks Gordon,
having a good one and looking forward to 2007


----------

